
James Altucher: Claudia Is Worried I Will Be Killed For Posting This - kanamekun
http://jamesaltucher.quora.com/Claudia-Is-Worried-I-Will-Be-Killed-For-Posting-This
======
patio11
Apropos of nothing: One of the classic elements of successful frauds is making
the mark believe that they are pulling one over on the fraudster. (Take a look
at those loan terms.)

~~~
loumf
Even better is if you make the mark think they are complicit in the fraud.
Then, they cover it up.

------
jgalt212
How is this story notable? Seems like a garden variety 419 scam to me--except
for the bit where the scammer gave up the $15,000 legal fees as ante.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerian_scam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerian_scam)

------
scotty79
How naive are people with lots of money.

They got fax of the shares supposedly worth $25mln and they got some pieces of
paper with ink on them.

And that was all they needed to irreversibly transfer $10mln to unknown
individual.

------
gohrt
Killed, I don't know, but now I know never to do business with James Altucher,
who lets any anonymous person get their hand halfway into someone's pocket for
$10million

~~~
wikwocket
He just referred a potential client (referred to him by a friend of a friend)
to his colleague. It was the colleague's responsibility to vet the client,
which they did a so-so job at. Of course everyone should be cautious of deals
that are too good to be true, but I don't think James Altucher is at fault for
referring a possible lead to a friend.

